# Another Tool Carousel



## lpeedin (Sep 20, 2015)

This is for my mini-lathe








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## barnett (Sep 20, 2015)

Very Nice !!!


----------



## hman (Sep 23, 2015)

Nicely done!  I especially like the way you mount the QCTP holders.  The circular arrangement lets you put them close together, while leaving a generous amount of room on the outer perimeter to get a good grasp.


----------



## NEL957 (Nov 11, 2015)

Very nice, love the arrangement, right at your fingertips.  It looks like some one has tutored you well for a beginner. Keep it coming.


----------

